# Regarding those who recover and leave



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Do you think these people are truly cured? I mean personally if I thought I was cured I would like to think that posting or talking about DP would not retrigger the feeling. Even if I don't go back to the forum, there are plenty of things in life that may retrigger it regardless.

As for me, if I ever recover I told myself I would stick around and help others. If that somehow causes me to relapse then I was never cured to begin with.

Thoughts?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

shattered memories said:


> Do you think these people are truly cured? I mean personally if I thought I was cured I would like to think that posting or talking about DP would not retrigger the feeling. Even if I don't go back to the forum, there are plenty of things in life that may retrigger it regardless.
> 
> As for me, if I ever recover I told myself I would stick around and help others. If that somehow causes me to relapse then I was never cured to begin with.
> 
> Thoughts?


To be honest, I really do think that some people eventually feel better, and end up recovering fully, most might not ever come back because even though this consumes your day and night, it's something that is forgotten with time. Some come back because they remember they struggled with this for quite a while and they went back to normal and they just can't believe how they suffered and everything's alright now... I for one do try to stay around to cheer people up because I don't like to know that there are people out there suffering, yet sometimes I just forget about the forum and get involved in life, leaving no time to come here, sometimes I even feel like I don't belong because I'm feeling way better.

I'm not sure, but I think that if I ever recovered fully, I wouldn't come back, unless I was reminded by something or someone that I had this horrible period of my life and felt like sharing my recovery story with everyone


----------



## amt31 (Jun 14, 2012)

I to be honest haven't stuck around too much after I recovered about a month ago.. But the reason I haven't come back is because I was just got busy doing other things and DP was the last thing on my mind... So it's not that I felt that coming back to this site would trigger it again, its that I just moved on with life. But now that I recovered I would really like to help anyone who is still suffering. Believe me I had DP just as bad if not worse than all of you and I had it 24/7. Actually I've suffered through it 5 different times and each time I learned a little more about how to get rid of it. Anxiety never came first for me, it was always the DP which caused the anxiety. However what I came to realize is that worrying about it and having anxiety over it is what prolongs the DP. This is something I never wanted to believe, but after curing myself 5 different times all by doing the same thing, by moving on with life and not paying the DP any attention, I finally came to realize that this is the way out. When I suffered with the DP people always told me that I have to accept it and not think about it and I would always tell them that I had accepted it and it was still there! But the truth was that I never really fully accepted it. It was only when I completely surrendered to the DP and shifted my focus onto other bigger and better things that the DP started to fade. It didn't go right away but it did fade gradually over a couple weeks time. And in case anyone is thinking that I was one of the one's that didn't have it for long, that's wrong because I had it once 24/7 for 4 years! and then off and on for the next 4... Now when I am overly tired, when I have a couple drinks, get the flu/cold, or am stressed I can feel the DP coming back but I have trained myself to not pay it any attention or give it any importance whatsoever and it always fades. For those of you who don't believe that not focusing on the DP is the way out, I urge you to please believe me because that is absolutely the way out. I know from experience and anyone who has recovered will tell you the same thing. Anyways I really really hope I have been of some help to someone out there. Believe me I know how bad it feels to suffer with the DP as I've done it for years, but do yourself a favor and take my advice because you owe it to yourself and deserve to live a normal life. And once you come out of the DP you will be a much stronger person because you will have the attitude that if you can beat DP there is nothing that you can't beat because I believe there is truly nothing worse than DP. Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions or if you need any advice. I am happy to help because I don't want anyone to have to suffer needlessly anymore!


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow...thats amazing Amt! 5 times is horrible but Im so glad you were always able to beat it. There are days when I feel like im going to feel like this forever but stories like yours keep me going


----------



## amt31 (Jun 14, 2012)

shattered memories said:


> Wow...thats amazing Amt! 5 times is horrible but Im so glad you were always able to beat it. There are days when I feel like im going to feel like this forever but stories like yours keep me going


You will get over it. One thing I noticed is that being attentive to the DP on any level will prolong it. I kept half accepting it for the longest time meaning I would not stress too much about it but I was constantly checking to see if it was still there. It was only when I completely stopped caring about it and just moved on to other bigger and better things that it went away. So I have no doubt that you'll beat it, but it just takes a little work on your part and give it a little time.


----------



## Tyley (Aug 5, 2012)

I've recovered once... And he's right the only way to recover is not paying it ANY attention. Most people refer to themselves as people with depersonalization day in and day out and focus on it even if they don't really think they are... We can all do this.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Excellent advice guys







I can relate to both...Ive accepted I have the DP but its like a half assed acceptance. And I am notorious for checking in on myself. Its such a hard habit to break.


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that tidbit, newbie about recovering from it 5 times. I have recovered from it many more than that and you are right, about learning how to better deal with it each time. I actually created a DP Recovery kit for myself and whenever I get DP again (also from getting sick, stressed, hormones, super tired, day after drinking, etc...) I pull out my kit which has in it: books that have helped me (dp manual, At Last A Life, You Can Heal Your life), my affirmation cards, my checklist of techniques that have helped me (the healing code, meditation, supplements, reminders to eat right, exercise, and love and accept aLL of Me, even my DP) and my homemade self help tapes. (Someday I will record them and give them to the dp community). My point is, DP has become my checks and balances. I know now how to find my way out of the labyrinth although there are times I get frustrated and come back on here to read recovery posts. I also really needed to hear that some, like newbie have had relapses because I hear of someone recovering and then they are gone and I am left wondering if I am the only one who has relapses. Good luck everyone and remember to avoid the 3 p's: pessimism, pity and panic. YOU CAN DO THIS. Do one thing each day towards your recovery.


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

shattered memories said:


> Excellent advice guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out the book: At Last A Life by Paul David


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

CindyinMT said:


> Check out the book: At Last A Life by Paul David


Thanks Cindy. That book was the first I became interested in when I started researching this disorder. I really did like his attitude but ultimately I ended up getting "Overcoming DPD..." which has helped me a lot in modifying my thought behavior. I've also read Panic Away and Charles Linden'anxiety program, both were also great. I still wanna get the DP Manual and At last A Life though eventually.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i recovered around 99,99% - i still have DPDR but only very very seldomly, and it fades as quickly as it came. so i didn't want to come back to this forum, because i thought that i already spent enough time thinking about this shit and that i rather would like to enjoy my life. now i am back, but only because i am curious. it's sad that still at some point the same people hang around here. although i am cured, i still know how DPDR felt. if i could help somebody recover, i would be glad, but i won't hang around much.


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

I come back once every month. Just to check up on everyone and to offer some advice and help to those who seek it.

I am recovered. But recovery is a problematic word. What does recovery mean in reference to this ? Well, I think I'm recovered in the same way a person who recovers from a horrific car accident ia. You don't just move on from the car accident just because you survived and your healthy now. You have to carry that memory for the rest of your mortal life, and the trauma and associated fears that come along with such a terrible event.

What I'm saying is, is that you will recover if you chose to endure this. But you don't come out the other end as you were before DP. You come out somewhat different. Don't expect to just snap out of it as if it was a bad dream. Especially if you see this as a philosophical crisis--you have to carry it with you for the rest of your life. I know I just basically get on with things and go to the pub and have my cosy job at a cocktail bar but aside from that I don't do much. I still have anxiety. I'm pathetic at living. I can't get many jobs as I'm afraid of authority and working, I can't travel as I'm too afraid to leave my city--I can't do many things--so my anxiety is as it was before--but I feel pretty fine if I live my familiar and comfortable lifestyle. But still--I'm just bumbed out about real world problems now--which is kinda good. I'm 24, a college drop out and basically a slacker. Worst part about it is I feel like I'm a million times more clever than every other twat in this world. Its just that my type of intelligence doesn't reward me with a pay a cheque.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

FoXS said:


> I am recovered. But recovery is a problematic word. What does recovery mean in reference to this ? Well, I think I'm recovered in the same way a person who recovers from a horrific car accident ia. You don't just move on from the car accident just because you survived and your healthy now. You have to carry that memory for the rest of your mortal life, and the trauma and associated fears that come along with such a terrible event.
> 
> What I'm saying is, is that you will recover if you chose to endure this. But you don't come out the other end as you were before DP. You come out somewhat different. Don't expect to just snap out of it as if it was a bad dream.


This makes a lot of sense







I need to reinterpret what recovery actually means and having unrealistic expectations. In any case I think its great you both still find the time to come back and try to help those of us still in the thick of it. Believe me its much appreciated to have reassurance we can get through this.


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

shattered memories said:


> Do you think these people are truly cured? I mean personally if I thought I was cured I would like to think that posting or talking about DP would not retrigger the feeling. Even if I don't go back to the forum, there are plenty of things in life that may retrigger it regardless.
> 
> As for me, if I ever recover I told myself I would stick around and help others. If that somehow causes me to relapse then I was never cured to begin with.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think if people think they're cured then I dont think they had depersonalization disorder, because this shit is forever. There are people that get it on and off and get a glimpse of what a normal life would be like, but thats not the disorder, thats just depersonalization. Theres a strong difference there. If I ever were to recover I would for sure be on this website all the time helping people out. Helping people out is in my nature, I like to give a shit about other peoples lives.


----------



## rodris (Jun 18, 2012)

wellsiee said:


> I think if people think they're cured then I dont think they had depersonalization disorder, because this shit is forever. There are people that get it on and off and get a glimpse of what a normal life would be like, but thats not the disorder, thats just depersonalization. Theres a strong difference there. If I ever were to recover I would for sure be on this website all the time helping people out. Helping people out is in my nature, I like to give a shit about other peoples lives.


wellsie.why you say this is forever,you dont know..if not tell me arguments ,reasons.lot of people could tell you the are 100% dp free.do you agree?


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

rodris said:


> wellsie.why you say this is forever,you dont know..if not tell me arguments ,reasons.lot of people could tell you the are 100% dp free.do you agree?


excuse my ignorance. you're absolutely right, I don't know if this is forever. I've had my DP for a long time, 8 years. I gave up hope of losing it a long time ago. I'm not saying its not possible to be DP free, however all i'm saying is that the difference between depersonalization, and depersonalization disorder is depersonalization comes and goes, depersonalization disorder is chronic. So all i'm saying is that for the people who do recover, just had depersonalization, not the disorder, thats all.


----------



## rodris (Jun 18, 2012)

wellsiee said:


> excuse my ignorance. you're absolutely right, I don't know if this is forever. I've had my DP for a long time, 8 years. I gave up hope of losing it a long time ago. I'm not saying its not possible to be DP free, however all i'm saying is that the difference between depersonalization, and depersonalization disorder is depersonalization comes and goes, depersonalization disorder is chronic. So all i'm saying is that for the people who do recover, just had depersonalization, not the disorder, thats all.


okey.i know what you are going throught,ive been suffering for 3 years 7/24.i want you to know i have a very closed friend who has depersonalization for 5 years 7 24 and know he is dp free,he was like you so dont give up.actitud can beat evrything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

smh.....dp isnt a disease.....


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

shattered memories said:


> Thanks Cindy. That book was the first I became interested in when I started researching this disorder. I really did like his attitude but ultimately I ended up getting "Overcoming DPD..." which has helped me a lot in modifying my thought behavior. I've also read Panic Away and Charles Linden'anxiety program, both were also great. I still wanna get the DP Manual and At last A Life though eventually.


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check those books out! Also, send me your email and I'll send you the dpmanual if you want it


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check those books out! Also, send me your email and I'll send you the dpmanual if you want it


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey thanks Cindy I really appreciate it but Im so close to full recovery now I can almost taste it. I dont mind a copy of the DP manual though and I'll be happy to send you the stuff I have.


----------

